# side mirror with leds



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

So im working on my next mod for my 06 altima.
i want to add the side mirrors with the leds...how hard is it to do this?
i found a couple on ebay that interest me
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/02-0...tegoryZ33649QQihZ020QQitemZ300012506321QQrdZ1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/02-0...tegoryZ33649QQihZ019QQitemZ290013767024QQrdZ1

has anyone done this?
thanks for any help


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

i like the first one it is kinda cheap try active tuning they have some nice ones


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

just remember that if you are moving the car and the lights blink blue a cop could get pissed and claim you were impersonating an emergency vehicle. At least in NH you aren'ts allowed to have lights aimed forward above the headlights and no lights are allowed to be blue or red unless you are a service vehicle then you are allowed to have yellow flashers (but only can be used while being used as a service vehicle).

Is it just for looks? or do the lights serve a function?

Darktide


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i think both sets of mirror look totally riced the fu** out... that's just my opnion...
i would have no problem using the active tuning set up.. at least you keep your car looking clean ...


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Neither set will fit. It's been tried. Personally, I've seen them on some civics/accords and they look like poo.

Go AT:

















It's well worth it. They're expensive, but they look great, are legal, and functional.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

now .. that is an altima ^


----------

